

Rails UI Widgets Plugin (even less work now) - chaostheory
http://blog.seesaw.it/articles/2007/09/18/rails-widgets-plugin

======
jraines
Can anyone point me to a good tutorial for widgetizing a web app? Everything I
find when searching is related to Mac desktop widgets or something else
specific, like Google gadgets or Wordpress.

~~~
hello_moto
ASP.NET has this thing called WebParts. Good for widgets :)

